# capsule and ground dual machines?



## supra (Jan 24, 2019)

Hello all, newbie looking for some advices to choose a dual use machine. I do not have coffee often enough to go for beans and ground only, so I think I'd better go for a dual use machine like the Dualit Espress-auto, so I can drink capsules normally and if I am home more then I can buy some coffee ground for something different.

Just wondering if anyone had any experiences with the Dualit machine and if there's any better options available?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Me I'm saying nuthin................... @ajohn, over to you...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Me I'm saying nuthin................... @ajohn, over to you...


Not sure why me - no opinion at all. My wife uses a Dolce Gusto and sometimes makes me one with it. For me 300ml mug and maybe half full is getting ok with an americano capsule. A lungo is better. Does it compared with fresh roasted - not really.

John

-


----------

